# NOPD Command staff



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

*NOPD Chief Names New Command Staff*



*Posted*: December 6th, 2005 10:52 AM EDT

*Story by wdsu.com*

There have been some major changes at the New Orleans Police Department.

Superintendent Warren Riley named his new command staff Monday morning.

Steven Nichols will take over operations. Lonnie Swain will now head up the Bureau of Investigation. Jimmy Scott will command the Criminal Bureau of Intelligence and Marlon Defillio will head the Public Integrity Division and Communications.

Chief Riley said loyalty played a big role in his choice of this group of officers and that all of the appointments are "super confident." *He also said he believes they will move the department forward. *

Copyright 2005 by WDSU.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.

*They can't go much further backwards than the already are. *


----------

